# [Commission] Salamanders army add-on



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys. Over the past few years I've been working on a customer's Salamanders army. In a number of single batches of models we've been adding to the army.

Here are a few selected pictures of earlier additions (excuse the picture quality in some cases):





































To these and another Razorbacks I was asked to add dozer blades to later on:









































































I know it may sound silly, but I really like Stormtalons. 


Anyway, I got to working on another batch of Salamanders for this army. All tasty, tasty FW resin models usable in Horus Heresy things. Heavy Flamers, Firedrakes, Pyroclasts, a Contemptor, some characters and VOX'ers, a Heresy-era Landspeeder and some dude named Vulkan.

Here's what we got so far:









The guys with the heavy flamers are done now, next on the list are the Firedrakes and after that it's time for some characters!

Well, that's that so far. I'll aim to keep the updates coming swiftly. Hope you like the minis so far, C&C are welcome as always, and comments are always a great motivator!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

You've actually made me like the Vulkan model!

A friend of mine has just picked up Salamanders, am sending him here right now!


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Jeez, these are fantastic! I feel like a lot of really detailed models like these have too much going on and it looks cluttered, but you've avoided that very nicely! Makes me want to play Salamanders, haha!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

As someone doing Salamanders right now, those look great. Mine are looking pretty clean right now, kind of like they just landed on Istvaan V before the battle started.
Think I'm going to need to add some weathering to them.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Wait. Was your stuff on a MWG video or just a similar painting style?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Orochi: Thanks.  I like Vulkan quite a bit. Painted him three times now for various people. 
@Tyriks: Thanks very much!
@Roganzar: Cheers. It always depends. I think SM look fine when clean, they look fine when they're slightly beat up or even with lots of battle damage and weathering. Always depends on the execution. The HH project link in your signature leads to your AoS project as well, by the way. 
@DelvarusThePitFighter: Must be a similar style. At least to my knowledge these figures weren't featured in MWG videos.

Alright, here we got the heavy flamers all by themselves:









Finished Pyroclasts:


















...and still slightly WIP Firedrakes:



















Hope you like them.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Proceeding swiftly...

























































What do you think, Sirs?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Update! Characters, I calls them, as they're all just different dudes really, which makes painting them a bit of a chore. More than one would think, seeing as they're all just green marines really.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, here we go again. Most of the "characters" are done now:




















...and here we got two chaps who still are WIP. The fella with the banna (or feller with the banner, if you prefer) is done, except for the very thing which defines him aside of his fellaship. The Apothecary is still very much WIP as you can see. Nice to paint that chap again. Last time I painted that mini I think was in 2013?










I intend to finish him, along with some new guns on old guys, until the 24th. Maybe I can get to steal some time away for doing all that required merry-being and wassailing.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

That dude with hammer looks ace!...that might be my weakness for forward-facing helmet plumes creeping in though...


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@DelvarusThePitFighter: Thanks very much.  He does look a bit badass, doesn't he. 

Apothecary update:










Christmas eve is right around the corner! Waaaah. I think I still have to get one or two presents for people. Do you guys have all your stuff yet?

Speaking of which: The toys I ordered for myself as prezzies haven't arrived yet, despite me having ordered on November 27th.  There's hoping for a christmas miracle....


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, it's time for an update, methinks. Apothecary finished, as well as the new combi-meltas for the veterans.


















































Hope you like him.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Contemptor: 










The dread himself is done, all I need to finish is the World Eater who is encouraged to "talk to the hand".


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

@Sigur 
These are amazing! I think you've aided my decision process of which colour scheme to use on my Betrayal at Calth minis. These are simply fantastic!


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Those are lovely! Good job. You painting guys are awesome!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Jace of Ultramar: Thanks! It's funny, I actually considered getting that Calth game myself... 
@koosbeer: Thanks very much, koosbeer!


Alright, finally an update again! Hope all of you had a good start into 2016.











Not to toot my own horn, but t looks the pimpest.  Hope it will look fine in the end too.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Land Speeder finished!
































































What do you think, Sirs?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

WIP Vulkan:


----------

